# Petites annonces



## Marine35 (30 Août 2022)

Y’a des pépites:  « recherche nounou en dépannage de la mienne si elle est absente avec des horaires flexibles 13h/ 21h30, chez vous ou à mon domicile peu importe, ce sera vraiment de temps en temps. Ma fille a 18 mois. Merci et bonne journée. »


----------



## Griselda (30 Août 2022)

Bon, c'est sur que peu d'AM seront intéressées par cette "promesse alléchante" mais blague à part ce n'est peut être pas si bête de passer une annonce pour glaner une personne BIS juste au cas ou et ce avant que le problème n'arrive... surtout si on n'a pas de famille pouvant faire office de plan B.
Le "hic" c'est qu'il pourra toujours prospecter avant, n'ayant pas une offre ferme à proposer, il ne pourra pas se garantir la dispo d'une AM, c'est plutôt un réseau de baby-sitter qu'il devrait chercher... plusieurs au cas ou l'une ne serait pas dispo non plus...


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Août 2022)

Il y a quelques années je travaillais en binôme avec une collègue c'est déjà bien pour les PE !


----------



## Marine35 (30 Août 2022)

Griselda c’est une baby-sitter que ce monsieur devrait chercher surtout avec des horaires atypiques comme ça. Il a de la chance d’avoir trouvé une assistante maternelle qui accepte 13/21h30. Je suis tombée sur cette annonce car j’ai reçu un sms étrange d’une maman qui a passé une annonce sur Facebook et aurait eu mes coordonnées par quelqu’un. J’ai mené ma petite enquête et je ne vois pas qui. J’ai répondu en demandant de préciser les besoins et de me donner plus d’informations sur l’enfant et surtout qui aurait donné mon 06. La personne ne m’a pas répondu et j’ai trouvé une annonce effectivement qui pourrait correspondre à la recherche mais ce n’est pas mon secteur. C’est plutôt bizarre


----------



## Marine35 (30 Août 2022)

angèle1982 j’ai travaillé également en binôme avec une collègue voisine où j’habitais avant


----------



## nounoucat1 (30 Août 2022)

Une baby sitter plutôt qu'une assmat ! Ce PE se trompe de profession la.
C'est vrai que les annonces ne donnent pas toujours envie.


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

Ma meilleure amie habite 3 étages au dessus de chez moi et c'est mon binôme en cas soucis elle prend le relais
Ces coordonnées sont inscrites sur mon contrat

Elle est aussi agréée pour 4 
Et mes loulous la connaisse très bien 
Ainsi que les parents


----------



## Griselda (30 Août 2022)

Des AMs font des HA mais ce n'est pas la majorité, loin de là, et pour cause... Du coup je ne trouve pas si bête de s'interroger à "comment fera t on si notre AM est indispo?" surtout si pas de plan B et que l'AM n'a pas elle même non plus un reseau de collègues qu'elle peut proposer.

Ici pour une demande spéciale, urgente ou un remplacement notre RPE peut être sollicité. Il envoie alors un mail groupé à tous les AMs du secteur ce qui peut faciliter la tache.

Bon même si perso' je ne fais que TRES rarement un remplacement, exclusivement à la demande d'une collègue que je connais, surtout pour lui rendre service à elle à vrai dire. Du coup je ne réponds en général pas au mail du RPE car je ne sais pas qui je remplacerais et que je trouve que c'est toujours un plan galère, beaucoup de paperasse et de tracas... bref...

Mais je comprends l'inquiétude de cette famille qui anticipe un souci possible et de ça on ne peut pas leur en vouloir, si?!


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Août 2022)

Pareil Griselda j'ai eu quelque fois des appels du RAM le dernier je ne suis pas rentrée dans les détails mais je l'ai envoyé bouler j'ai bien fait car une collègue m'a dit que c'était pour remplacer une ass mat qui avait le COVID faut pas pousser c'était pour une semaine me refiler le truc pour peau de chagrin et je fais quoi avec les miens après ??? alors qu'ils se débrouillent et pour me dédouaner je me dis toujours que si cela se trouve ces PE là sont venus me voir ne m'ont pas choisi ou tout simplement ne m'ont même pas calculée et bien tant pis pour eux je ne suis pas bouche-trou !!! je suis dure mais c'est ainsi ... idem pour une ass mat bien malade qui a dû stopper ce métier j'ai refusé de prendre ces accueillis pour la raison que je viens d'expliquer ...


----------



## nounoucat1 (30 Août 2022)

Il n'y a pas d'obligation a faire des remplacements. Par chez nous il y a une liste d'assmats qui acceptent des remplacements d'urgence si place dispo.
Pour ma part je n'ai jamais fait de remplacement je n'aime pas un accueil sans adaptation et de la paperasse pour peu de temps


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Août 2022)

J'ai fait un remplacement de 10 mois et deux de 2 mois mais pour des amies ass mat pas pour d'autres !!!


----------



## Pity (30 Août 2022)

Je ne fais pas de remplacements également
La dernière fois, la maman m'a demandé si j'avais de la place car elle voulait licencier ma collègue 😤

Dernièrement, on nous a demandé des remplacements pour congés payés de l'ass mat
Mais mince !!! Les parents sont au courant dès le départ de mes congés, quand ils m'embauchent
S'ils n'ont pas les mêmes dates, c'est à eux de se débrouiller pas à nous de faire encore "preuve de générosité" pour des personnes que nous ne connaissons pas

Autres remplacements demandés...
Covid de l'ass mat
Qui nous dit que l'enfant n'est pas porteur ?
Je me suis retrouvée 4 jours au lit avec ce fichu COVID... j'évite toutes autres familles


----------



## Capri95 (30 Août 2022)

Bonjour !
J'ai la palme de l'annonce la plus courte !  😄  😁 
"J'ai besoin de nounou, je travaille".. qui dit mieux ? il y a même son adresse !


----------



## nounoucat1 (30 Août 2022)

Après Capri ton annonce est une non info ?! En règle générale avoir besoin d'une nounou est souvent à cause du travail🤔😅


----------



## nounoucat1 (30 Août 2022)

Ce que je n'aime pas dans les annonces c'est la nounou qui doit pratiquer les dernières tendances a la mode.
Ou l'assmat qui doit être douce calme et bienveillante. Car bizarrement nous ne lisons jamais l'inverse l'assmat nerveuse maltraitante n'est jamais recherchée ?! 
Par contre j'ai déjà eu des collègues qui ont entendu en entretien si choubidou n'est pas sage vous pouvez lui faire une tape ou une fessée ben oui bien-sûr 😩ou bien si choubidou n'obéit pas il faut le punir grgrrrrrr....
Après sans doute à nous d'expliquer à la puer nos mauvaises méthodes autorisées par les parents higihi


----------



## Capri95 (30 Août 2022)

Tu ne crois pas si bien dire nounoucat1. J'ai eu une petite fille en accueil quand elle avait 18 mois et ce jusqu'à sa rentrée. Elle n'était pas facile cette petite ! avec la maman non plus ( origine Cameroun ) ils ne font pas dans le détail ..
Un matin je l'ai vu débarqué chez moi avec une petite branche de bois.
La maman me dit " si ça ne va pas vous pouvez la "chicotée" ..
Euh..🙄😑 🤔
Non, non je n'applique pas ce genre de méthode ici 🤨
Pourtant la maman très sympas, toujours souriante, elle aimé bien parlé 😏


----------



## nounoucat1 (30 Août 2022)

Après il faut bien comprendre qu'une petite que l'on chicote devient plus dure ! Un cercle vicieux où tu ne peux plus espérer être entendu avec seulement des consignes orales!?


----------



## Ladrine 10 (31 Août 2022)

Moi j'ai vue mieux
Domicile point barre
Euuu comment vous dire


----------

